# Newb: What would you charge?



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

Greetings everyone!

I'm new to this forum but have been reading all areas of it for some time now trying to become somewhat educated. In addition, I'm new to the snow plow buisness. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 w/ Meyer 7'6" Poly Plow, E-60H. I purchsed this snow plow from a family friend, decided to put it to some use and possibly break even with the costs involved.

My question to you...

With a 3" trigger and no salting, what would you charge as a push price & seasonal rate for the lot below? They also have stated they would like it to be clean by 5:00AM during the week. I scoped out the lot yesterday evening and found that after a few storms, I will quickly be running out of room to pile up. I know my overhead costs and where I need to be at with this. Personally, I was thinking about $150-$175 per push but unsure of seasonal rate. Thanks for the help! Thumbs Up

Area:
4363 meters²
0.004 km²
46967 feet²
5219 yards²
1.078 acres


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If there's 6" of snow and you need that cleared by 5 AM, you best be out there @ 2:30 AM. That's a big lot for a 7.5' plow.
I think you're about right on the per push.

Seasonal, I would figure whatever the average snowfall divided by 3" is, and multiply by $175. Then add $500.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Get some wings for that plow! and the push price sounds decent


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

$175 for that? you've got to be kidding me. 47k sqaure feet? You guys are low balling yourselves out of the biz at that rate.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

mnglocker;1688168 said:


> $175 for that? you've got to be kidding me. 47k sqaure feet? You guys are low balling yourselves out of the biz at that rate.


Yes

There is allot of stuff to go around. an open acre $175 ok but that mess $325


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

maxwellp;1688242 said:


> Yes
> 
> There is allot of stuff to go around. an open acre $175 ok but that mess $325


I'd be more than that. I figure $120 for every hour my truck is there. that is at least a 3 hour job, closer to 4-5 if you get more than a couple of inches.

In all honesty the OP isn't equipped with a half ton truck. Long runs = heavy loads to push. That lot would be a work out for my 2500 diesel. And I'd be slapping on a set of wings, no doubt, but not on a half ton truck, that'd make for too much snow load to push.


----------



## 2012F350 (Dec 15, 2013)

The real question is, how do you deal with the snow after you have run out of space to put it? Never mind what you will charge to do the lot but how much will it cost you to have the snow bucketed out or at the very least piled up higher with a loader. A couple of good storms and any truck, let alone a 1500 with a 7.5', will be SOL. That is a heavy equipment job.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree, this lot is too much for you right now. Even if its your only customer.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It is a big lot for the half ton and 7.5 plow. Too big to have any real chance of meeting the expectations.
I guess I didn't really look at it too close!

I will retract my first statement, and say the OP should CARPE DIEM; Bid it @ $350 per push or $12,500 for the season...... and go get a 1 ton with a Blizzard 8611 on the front if they accept it.


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

I appreciate all the feedback guys.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

wouldnt touch that lot with my f350 diesel with an 8 ft fisher never mind a half ton with a 7.5. 
If this is your only account then maybe you could get away with plowing with the storm but if I were you id look for smaller accounts. 

I also think 175.00 is way to low at least 300-350 per push


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I think $350 is low. Honestly, I'd be around $600-650 per event or every 4" whichever occures first. Lot's of corners and other crap to work around. You'll need to hire a loader once or twice to come in and stack the piles. Or worse, you'll need to have it trucked out and that'll cost you serious money. 

You'll break your truck, no doubts, and it'll cost some bling to get it fixed. Pay yourself enough to profit, cover losses, wear and tear, unexpected expenses and still come out ahead. Don't give your work, treasure and toils away.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

500 per push

18k seasonal....... I would also press the salt issue assuming you are liable in the event of a slip and fall

I'd plow with a skid and a kage or box with backdrag edge.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mnglocker;1688168 said:


> $175 for that? you've got to be kidding me. 47k sqaure feet? You guys are low balling yourselves out of the biz at that rate.


:laughing: damn...I'm glad someone has some sense. Are all these new plow guys plowing stuff like this for no money?? What's the point. Do you guys realize you need to turn a profit?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

mnglocker;1689031 said:


> I think $350 is low. Honestly, I'd be around $600-650 per event or every 4" whichever occures first. Lot's of corners and other crap to work around. You'll need to hire a loader once or twice to come in and stack the piles. Or worse, you'll need to have it trucked out and that'll cost you serious money.
> 
> You'll break your truck, no doubts, and it'll cost some bling to get it fixed. Pay yourself enough to profit, cover losses, wear and tear, unexpected expenses and still come out ahead. Don't give your work, treasure and toils away.


My exact first thought - you,'ll be hauling that sh*t outta there...you're gonna need to think about hiring a sub on the bigger falls too, if 5am is the drop-dead hour.


----------

